# Vickie Guerrero is NOT ugly



## LivingColor (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is it a running theme that Vickie gets bullied for being ugly and fat. She is neither. Vickie is big boned and doesn't have an inch of flab on her body. Look at my sig and then tell me she is ugly.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I would lace that cougar any day, growl.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Completely agree, she can definitely get the D


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

I been saying for years that she is hot. Good to see someone else agree with me. Sure I posted why someone would put my girl Rosa in the same list as Vickie and Kharma. But yeah Vickie is hot.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Who said she was? Been wanting to bang Vickie's brains out since she was the GM of SD.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Vickie doesn't compare well to models, but that's an unfair standard. Compared to average women in their forties, she looks fine.


----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh god, this thread....









P.S. I agree that she's not ugly, it's the comments that are making me sick.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

People want tall skinny blonde twigs. Why are you surprised? Have you ever fucked a nice 80 pound model until your cock burns like a boy scout making a fire by rubbing two sticks together? Didn't think so.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

She looks like an 1800s baseball mitt.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, she is.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

:| Who said she was?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

She has an issue a lot of older women do; her weight fluctuates drastically. Despite that, she always seems to dress well, has a great attitude, and her make up and hair game are one point.

I, personally, think she's always been very beautiful in a realistic, natural way. Nothing wrong with surgery or anything, but I do think she gets too much shit for being fat/ugly when in actually even at her heaviest she wasn't that fat and she's more 'average' to 'pretty' than she is ugly. It's a subjective opinion, but WWE tends to be harsh towards any woman (and man) that isn't the cliche 'attractive'


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

When will people learn with these types of threads? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. To some people, she might be a fat, ugly skank. That is their truth. To others, she might be the ultimate in beauty. And that would be their truth. There is no right or wrong answer. Arguing about it is nothing more than an exercise in pointlessness.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

She's not ugly. She's ugly _and_ fat. There's a big difference. Those are the two biggest sins a woman can commit. If she was just ugly, she would only be committing a single sin. But by being a fat slob, she has committed both.

I don't even consider broads like her to be human beings. More like gargantuan gargoyles. They are utterly useless.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

she's pretty ....busted


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

She's the epitome of beauty. You're all blind.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

No you're wrong


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks a lot better than the likes of AJ and Paige, that's for sure.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

She isn't as ugly in person, actually. She was eating right next to us in New Orleans, really, really nice too.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Summer Rae said:


> Looks a lot better than the likes of AJ and Paige, that's for sure.


Vickie certainly has a better face than the witch-looking chick in your sig.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

I've never heard anyone call Vickie ugly and fat. She's probably hotter than any chick currently in WWE.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree, she isn't ugly...

she's fucking hideous.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> *her make up and hair game are one point.
> 
> I, personally, think she's always been very beautiful in a realistic, natural way.*


That's cuz she has MEXICANO running through her veins!! :dance:dance:dance


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Remember everyone, beauty is in the _eye_ of the beholder....

And anyone with eyes can see she is ugly as sin.... I kid I kid!

She's pretty fine, not my type, but meh, I am just shallow


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't say I disagree with you, OP.


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

She was very ugly man...forget it


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

It is a gimmick that she has and is just another reason to put her over more as a heel.

Vince has some weird sense of humour and has Vickie with a fat/ugly gimmick, openly calls or gets people to call Lillian Garcia horse face and imitates Jim Ross's Bells Palsy.

It's propaganda that people lap up and believe, regardless of whether it is true or not.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't think she is ugly.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

Summer Rae said:


>


Any day.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't find her attractive, I guess.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't find her attractive, I guess.


No offense, but your type are generally young (no, that's not a pedo joke at all), thin, and darkhaired latina girls. I don't think anyone would think you'd find her attractive, Wagg. 

Just like I'm like 'ew' at Orton or Reigns.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Not my cup of tea, but ugly is overstating things. I just don't find her very attractive. I don't often like short hair on chicks though, so that might be a big factor here. :waffle


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

With all due respect to the late Eddie Guerrero, I cannot fathom why he married her. He had tons of money so surely he could have found a better looking mate.


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

I could show you a picture of CM Punk where he looks buff.


----------



## orangemuffin (Sep 19, 2014)

Would NOT bang.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Shes not ugly, but shes not hot either. She looks like an average mexican mom for her age, but one that tries to look young & hot. 




Summer Rae said:


> Looks a lot better than the likes of AJ and Paige, that's for sure.


No she doesn't. Are you a guy or a girl? Cause guys and girls will pick up on different things when checking girls out.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wouldn't say she is ugly, or highly attractive, he is just fine for a woman of her days.



MTVDTH said:


> With all due respect to the late Eddie Guerrero, I cannot fathom why he married her. He had tons of money so surely he could have found a better looking mate.


Ahh yes, because that's the number one thing one should always look at when looking for a spouse..


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Vickie was never ugly. Sure some people didn't find her attractive, doesn't necessarily mean she was an unattractive woman. Eddie found her attractive because that was his type of woman and as well as a lot of other people. I'm not attracted to her personally though but beauty is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

People being brainwashed into beauty ideals has been going on since the invention of the portrait, nay, even sculpture.

THIS IS BEAUTY, they say.

The intelligent ones amongst us make up our own minds. The rest are simply parroting preferences of a media that mistakenly believes it is the authority on who's beautiful and who isn't. Gah! Look at her celulite! Her roots that haven't been dyed! Sweat patches! Lose weight fast! Curves are great! Lose that unsightly belly fat!

Fuck that noise.




TL;DR If you think Vickies gorgeous, good for you, no one elses opinion matters and you won't change their minds.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

paper bag job, shes got a face like a smacked arse


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> With all due respect to the late Eddie Guerrero, I cannot fathom why he married her. He had tons of money so surely he could have found a better looking mate.


Im pretty sure he cheated on her and has another daughter somewhere lol he even cut a promo saying he was doing lots of mamacita's during his smackdown fued w/Rey and his kid :


----------



## leeconway92 (Oct 9, 2014)

... This is a weird forum.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

She looks in far better shape than people make out, but no i still wouldn't tap it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

SHES FAT.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

to each his own


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Looks a lot better than the likes of AJ and Paige, that's for sure.


Weak troll attempt.


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

If you find Vickie attractive, good for you. No one should judge you. That was probably the reason why Eddie married her. To that guy in this forum who said Eddie should have got a better woman than Vickie because he had money, I hope you never date with that philosophy in dating


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Tater said:


> When will people learn with these types of threads? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. To some people, she might be a fat, ugly skank. That is their truth. To others, she might be the ultimate in beauty. And that would be their truth. There is no right or wrong answer. Arguing about it is nothing more than an exercise in pointlessness.


:clap


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Your sig is highly airbrused- so much so that it's hilarious. 

You are right, though, that Vickie is not ugly. She's no supermodel, but she's certainly not unpleasant to look at.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Vickie certainly is human, I mean, I've seen women who look like creatures from ancient folklore. She's not the best looking thing but there are definitely worse out there. Plus she got dat ass. I'd hit it, but I wouldn't tell anybody about it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> She's not ten years old I don't find her attractive,


well ok.





I think she's fugly.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

She's nice and thick, I love it! It's her voice I can't stand.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

id do it. easily.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DarkSide256 said:


> Vickie certainly is human, I mean, I've seen women who look like creatures from ancient folklore. She's not the best looking thing but there are definitely worse out there. Plus she got dat ass. *I'd hit it, but I wouldn't tell anybody about it.*


IDK about that. Banging Eddie's widow is kind of legendary and for that reason I certainly _would _even though I don't find her attractive in the slightest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There are alot better looking latinas out there than her, tbh.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

1 out of 10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## TooStrong4u2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Excuse me!!!! But her voice is far more unattractive than she is.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

She always has been gross. Her face is especially FUBAR and what's tragic is that her facial genes were passed down to Shaul, albeit to a slightly lesser degree.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Meh.... Dixie Carter is hotter.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shagz said:


> Meh.... Dixie Carter is hotter.


inb4 that richy guy from the TNA section busts a nut over her apparent rack :jordan4


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

If Vickie looked like Paige, then ya, Vickie would be hot as balls


But she doesn't!


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah....she's ugly


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

She's alright looking for an older woman, I'm just happy I don't have to see her on my TV screen anymore.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No offense, but your type are generally young (no, that's not a pedo joke at all), thin, and darkhaired latina girls. I don't think anyone would think you'd find her attractive, Wagg.
> 
> Just like I'm like 'ew' at Orton or Reigns.


I just wouldn't pursue a chick like Vickie. She's done very well for herself. 

Strong woman indeed.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe people shouldn't be calling anyone ugly in the first place.

Also, it shouldn't matter what her body type is. If she wasn't fit like she is in that picture, is it okay to call her ugly? No.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LivingColor said:


> Why is it a running theme that Vickie gets bullied for being ugly and fat. She is neither. Vickie is big boned and doesn't have an inch of flab on her body. Look at my sig and then tell me she is ugly.


She isn't good looking but does have a nice body.

I wouldn't call her ugly either though. she is just ok looking.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

She isn't ugly she is just old.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

3ddie93 said:


> :| Who said she was?


Jerry Lawler, pretty much everytime she did anything on screen.



SalisburySuperkick said:


> She looks like an 1800s baseball mitt.


Johnny Bench called.



CD Player said:


> Vickie doesn't compare well to models, but that's an unfair standard. Compared to average women in their forties, she looks fine.


This. The only other women on WWE are professional athletes. Sure, Vickie has a few pounds on her and a bit of a wonky eye, but for her age and status as non-wrestler, she looks pretty or at least definitely not as bad as Lawler tries to convince us.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

She's not ugly nor is she as pretty as most of the Divas that look like models.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

"Old"?! She's forty fucking six! We must have an abundance of eight year olds in here...


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)

LivingColor said:


> Look at my sig and then tell me she is ugly.


I see nothing a few paper bags wouldn't cure...


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

I always had a thing for Vickie...dem thighs


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> inb4 that richy guy from the TNA section busts a nut over her apparent rack :jordan4


Her ass looks nice in her leather pants, and she has a more attractive face than Fat Vickie.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> inb4 that richy guy from the TNA section busts a nut over her apparent rack :jordan4


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

I wouldn't say no to her but if I had the choice between her and someone else I would choose someone else.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been saying all along that Vickie was one of the hottest women on WWE television. Her only real competition was Nikki, Stephanie, and Lana. 

What makes Vickie so sexy is that she is thick in all the right place. Chest, butt, thighs, and calves. I love that Vickie loves to show off those sexy thighs. And of course her short haircut only made her even hotter. 

Vickie is nowhere close to being ugly.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Vickie Guerrero is a hot goddess*



Summer Rae said:


> Looks a lot better than the likes of AJ and Paige, that's for sure.


I agree with this.

Vickie is definitely hotter than A.J. and Paige by a large margin.


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I've been saying all along that Vickie was one of the hottest women on WWE television. Her only real competition was Nikki, Stephanie, and Lana.
> 
> What makes Vickie so sexy is that she is thick in all the right place. Chest, butt, thighs, and calves. I love that Vickie loves to show off those sexy thighs. And of course her short haircut only made her even hotter.
> 
> Vickie is nowhere close to being ugly.


Troll.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MagicJohnson said:


> Troll.


Nope. Just telling it how it is.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I really liked Vickie, she was damn entertaining. To be honest I like her better with the short hair, to me she was easy on the eyes.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

SnoopSystem said:


> Maybe people shouldn't be calling anyone ugly in the first place.


:lawler


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Considering she was a mother in her 40s, not a model, wrestler or anything else she ceratinly wasn't ugly. She wasn't there for looks, just there to provide for her family. Hiring her was one of the classiest things the WWE ever did, the fans meanwhile who genuinely hated her for not being a trained wrestler and from storyline wise moving on from Eddie were beyond pathetic.

Everytime King called her fat though I rolled my eyes, everytime.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I like thick women and those thighs match Austin Taylor's. So I would tbh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

When she first got in WWE she was kinda ugly and overweight









But she really changed her looks around over the years and lost alot of weight and got makeover and i'd definitely bang the shit out of her now.









Also one thing that bothered me was when she was in that bikini contest with the other divas, when she took her robe off all the divas and the commentators where all acting disgusted. And i was thinking damn i'd love to have that thick babe on my cock with my hands on her curvy ass.









See WWE's message is that to be sexy you have to be a skinny blonde stick. I don't know about you guys but i love curvy women, thats the best sex you can have. Its definitely better than banging a skinny chick with nothing to grab.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

Not bad.


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know guys...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

It was mainly King calling her ugly and we all know his preference for women are girls that are much younger than Vickie's own daughters.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

She can sit on my face any day of the week.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> She can sit on my face any day of the week.


i just fapped to that mental image


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

She's old now- perhaps in her day she was real attractive. Would have to see a pic of her in her younger years.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Overcomer said:


> She's old now- perhaps in her day she was real attractive. Would have to see a pic of her in her younger years.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd eat her ass


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I'd eat her ass



even after she took a shit?


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

She's just a regular person, but that makes her ugly because we all bang perfect 10 supermodels, have 12 inch cocks and make 6 figures a year.


----------

